# Novo Cream separator



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Anyone have experience with one of these? It looks like a good deal and one that can, for a while, grow with my little dairy operation. I only have one doe right now but in the next couple of years I want to get myself a little Dexter and to expand my Saanen herd.

Just looking for some input from people who have more experience than myself.

Thanks!

http://novocreamseparators.com/blog/the-design/


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I have a Novo electric cream separator and it works very well for me. The milk reservoir holds about 2 gallons of milk. There are fewer disks than the old models, but there is a method of alternating disk when putting the separator back together, so make sure and read the instructions. LOL


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the input. That's great that it holds two gallons, I can grow into it.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I've been using my NOVO for 6 years with great results. Great company, great produce imho.


----------

